# Marine fish - Frog fish



## cris (Mar 31, 2006)

I noticed there are a number of marine tank owners here, has anyone ever kept these guys. I dont know to much about them but i think they are also called angler fish.

I had one once that a mate caught but I didnt get the hardness right and it died after a few months :cry: 

It was a little champion it would lure and devour fish 50% longer than it and would swim up to the surface with its mouth almost out of the water when it thought food was available. It was completly fearless and seem to be very intellegent for a fish  
very big pointy teeth too  

Just wondering if you can buy these anywhere or if many ppl keep them? 
also what are some good marine forums?

I would have to say they are the most interesting animal i have ever seen.

cheers
cris


----------



## beknluke (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't know the addy off the top of my head, but do a google search on 'reefing the australian way' or 'marine aquarium society of australia'
Bex


----------



## buck (Mar 31, 2006)

I haven't been in the hobby for 12 months now but I do remember seeing them occasionally when I was frequenting the LFS's.

Here is a link to a really good Aussie site http://www.masa.asn.au


----------



## cris (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info, any idea how much i will have to pay and what sizes are available usually?
Oh my mate caught it in a cast net in a .5m of water in a creek on the gold coast at around midnight. I thought it was a stone fish at first my mate thought it was a leaf :lol: we had impared vision at the time :lol: it was about 40mm long and ate largish firetail gudgeons.


----------

